
Fun with Decorators, Protobuf and Apache Beam - denizs
https://building.enlyze.com/posts/apache-beam-python-protobuf-decorater/
======
tantalor
Can't you just use apache_beam.coders.coders.ProtoCoder?

[https://beam.apache.org/releases/pydoc/2.0.0/apache_beam.cod...](https://beam.apache.org/releases/pydoc/2.0.0/apache_beam.coders.html#apache_beam.coders.coders.ProtoCoder)

